# IUI yesterday - today a few twinges



## womble80 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi there, i had IUI yesterday and since then i have had a few twinges. Has anyone else had this and do you know why? The clinic is closed so can't call to see if this is ok. Thanks x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

It's fine, I had quite a lot of cramping and bloating the day after, it's totally normally.

Good luck
bingbong x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

its perfectly normal, just a result of being 'poked around' down there.  i was also told that sperm can irritate your uterus and there are far more in there than would normally get that far.
good luck


----------



## womble80 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you!!! Can relax now i know it's normal!! just a case of waiting now


----------

